# Can we inject ghrp2 / Ipam on sides "Love handles" ?



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

As above is there any benefit Or would the peptides still work if I inject ghrp2 / Ipam on sides "Love handles" ?

like fat loss ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no, peptides like any other drug including GH is systematic.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> no, peptides like any other drug including GH is systematic.


when you say systematic what do you mean like it still gets removed from the body in the same way it would anyway


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> no, peptides like any other drug including GH is systematic.


Sorry I also did not catch on, so it has to be around the belly ? SubQ


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

When you inject the peptide it will not have a localised effect it will go into the blood stream and mover around the body, it does not matter where you inject it, it still will not have a localised fat loss


----------



## dezzy84 (Oct 19, 2014)

You should try injectable yohimbine I have heard of people using it for local fat loss


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dezzy84 said:


> You should try injectable yohimbine I have heard of people using it for local fat loss


yea try that


----------



## dezzy84 (Oct 19, 2014)

Found this for you man you should check it out. This looks along the lines of what your looking for. I cannot vouch for its effectiveness I have never used it and I don't know anyone who has.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have many years ago


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

dezzy84 said:


> You should try injectable yohimbine I have heard of people using it for local fat loss


is it a stimulant?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sustanon Steve said:


> is it a stimulant?


no helios is an injectable Yohimbine/Clen mix, it promises to give localised fat loss and although it does give fats it is not localised as many first thought, i used it many years ago with good results overall


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> no helios is an injectable Yohimbine/Clen mix, it promises to give localised fat loss and although it does give fats it is not localised as many first thought, i used it many years ago with good results overall


ok so even thats not localised,

does anybody have any info on how yohimbine works to burn fat please?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nothing you inject is localised as it will go into the blood stream......

Short and sweet yohimbine is meant as a stubborn fat attacker when utilized correctly, it can be taken pre-workout or pre-cardio (most effective) which will help activate your alpha receptors (which helps start the fat breakdown or activate fat inhibitors in your body to initiate this effect.

The effects of yohimbine are partially negated by food intake, which is why it is often taken in a fasted state


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> nothing you inject is localised as it will go into the blood stream......
> 
> Short and sweet yohimbine is meant as a stubborn fat attacker when utilized correctly, it can be taken pre-workout or pre-cardio (most effective) which will help activate your alpha receptors (which helps start the fat breakdown or activate fat inhibitors in your body to initiate this effect.
> 
> The effects of yohimbine are partially negated by food intake, which is why it is often taken in a fasted state


Ok and it works best whilst fasting due to it helping start the breakdown of fat inhibitors??

but if not fasting it can still effect them yes?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sustanon Steve said:


> Ok and it works best whilst fasting due to it helping start the breakdown of fat inhibitors??
> 
> *but if not fasting it can still effect them yes?*


you need to read and understand a reply...



> The effects of yohimbine are *partially negated* by food intake, which is why it is often taken in a fasted state


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> you need to read and understand a reply...


Yes I read it but I'm clearly not as smart as you as I don't under stand negated,

So I asked, sorry


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow ok my bad


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sustanon Steve said:


> Yes I read it but I'm clearly not as smart as you as I don't under stand negated,
> 
> So I asked, sorry


Negated is to cancel out. To make null or void.


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

ok so it doest work with food intake,

how long are we talking without food either side of jabbing?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sustanon Steve said:


> ok so it doest work with food intake,
> 
> how long are we talking without food either side of jabbing?


what this means is that it works best in a fasted state, if you are not in a fasted state then you will get only a partial effect (Partially negated)

use Google there is a huge amount of information on Yohimbine but make sure you search for the HCL type


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> what this means is that it works best in a fasted state, if you are not in a fasted state then you will get only a partial effect (Partially negated)
> 
> use Google there is a huge amount of information on Yohimbine but make sure you search for the HCL type


thanks, can i quickly ask what difference is between HLC and normal before i search? thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sustanon Steve said:


> thanks, can i quickly ask what difference is between HLC and normal before i search? thanks


Yohimbe is the herb and yohimbine hcl is the synthetic extract. Yohimbine HCL is more powerful


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Yohimbe is the herb and yohimbine hcl is the synthetic extract. Yohimbine HCL is more powerful


ok currently after a quick search i can only get oral yohimbine, will this matter?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sustanon Steve said:


> ok currently after a quick search i can only get oral yohimbine, will this matter?


thats all anyone can get these days


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> thats all anyone can get these days


ok thanks will do some research then post up about 1st hand research.

thanks for your time


----------

